# I is NEKKID!!!!!!!!!



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Aaagh!! Boys - don't look!!!! Girls - please sympathise!!!

I am BALD!! NEKKID!! NUDY RUDY!!!! And it happened in my sleep!!!!!!!

Went out with Mum this morning looking like this...:









Went to the vetty place, had a snarl then a nap and woke up like THIS...!!!!! :ahhhhh:























I am beyond embarrassed!! :embarrassed2:

Puhleeeese give Mum some ideas on what to do with my TK and ears so's I looks a bit better... :behindsofa:

Mind you, the nice vetty lady says I was not too matted at all and told Mum she had been doing a good job - yeah right - and my ears and nails were fine! She did trim the inside of my ears so now it tickles a bit... but my bum is chilly!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Oooh Pippin that looks nice and cool! And no long bits to get stuff caught in and tangles and lumps. I wonder if my Mum could do me like that... She likes fluff, but I like comfort!
Poppy x


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Haha, P! Moms are smarter than dogs, buddy. Better to cooperate! 

The look??? Easy to fix man... you've got too much Ears now for your slimmer Body. Don't take them down to leather, but get them shortened lots. 

Then just blend in the TK.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Countryboy said:


> Haha, P! Moms are smarter than dogs, buddy. Better to cooperate!
> 
> The look??? Easy to fix man... you've got too much Ears now for your slimmer Body. Don't take them down to leather, but get them shortened lots.
> 
> Then just blend in the TK.


I'm gonna fetch Mum the scissors now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Pippin, 
Chanter here! My mom did the same thing to me. She said I was panting after walking out to the backyard in the heat! She brought me back in and clipped everything off. She said I look like I danced with a weed wacker and there won't be any photos but I do feel a lot more comfortable. 

Race you to see which one of us has longer hair by Sept?!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

You still look every bit as handsome, Pippin!


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

Don't be embarrassed! Short hair is so low maintenance and cool. Wrex sports a short cut year round! He feels like a sherpa blanket.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Pippin,
From One girl to another...............I think you look cute! Just tell your Mom to put a bow in each ear and people won't notice you are nekkid, cause they will be too busy looking at your pretty face face and saying "She's so CUTE!" 
Love Ya!
MOLLY



Like This........................


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Pippin Lily says she thinks your haircut looks great for the summer. She likes her own short hair for summer so she can go swimmies without getting lots of tangles.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

zooeysmom said:


> You still look every bit as handsome, Pippin!


So sorry, I meant beautiful!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Pippin you look lovely and will feel so good. No tangles to fight with. Molly is right. Though, you'd be lovely with a bow or bit of ribbon.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Pippin, we have similar cuts...only my mom keeps my ears short... I think I am adorable and so does everyone else!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

zooeysmom said:


> So sorry, I meant beautiful!


LOL - Me too... I thought it was Pushkin. :stupido3:


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

You look gorgeous Pippin!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I think you look adorable! Bows would be cute, though.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You have a "body con" groom and you have the figure for it!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Hmmm... bows... Err, I've never been girly-fied and Dad has always said he wouldn't walk me with bows but Mum knows where she can get some! Might give it a go... red ones to match my collar 

I'll get Mum to post an "after" pic when she's tidied my ears, cos I wasn't feeling too good last night so she didn't do it then. 

Just going off out to wave my tush at the locals!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh Pippin baby, _hubba-hubba!_ I _love_ seeing more of you thanks to your short new 'do! :wink: I recently got sheared too. How nice it would be to rub up against you and snuggle skin to skin.:eyebrows: Quick, let's do it before our hair grows in! :knuddel:
Your American beau, 
Chagall:kiss:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh Pippin! We think you're really stylin'. We like the outdoorsy type of girl. And what is more practical than short, easy to care... hair? We think you are adorable in your new do. We have that short, ivy league look since we're boys and even short ears. And we love it. Mom doesn't have to pull through tangles. There are never any. We get to spend more time playing and less time on the grooming table. And we get lots of pats because Mom says our hair, when it's short is like velvet. So, we think you're going to love it. Just get your Mum to trim your ears a little bit, not too much if that will distress her though.

Maurice and Matisse and Jose` too. 


PS (from Matisse)
(Jose` can't relate to what we're all talking about. He's never had a tangle in his life)


----------



## CaperGirl (Jul 22, 2015)

THAT'S not nekkid! This is nekkid! Everything short but the tail! Better for that summer heat ?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I can't see your hair Pippin - all I see is that sassy black poodle smirk on your face and I swoon.
You might tell Mama though that this would be the perfect time to get you a blingy girly collar!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Pippin, you look FAB-U-LOUS ! Perfect for summer! MollyMuiMa is right, this cut shows off your darling face so well!


----------

